# UK to Dubai, save money, bring home, but not get taxed



## chris12dec (May 30, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been reading posts on this website, on this matter of bringing savings back to the UK without them being hit by the taxman, for about an hour now, but I can't get a clear picture in my head of the best way to do it. Many of the posts I saw were written before some kind of change to the rules that took place either this year or last year.

So... can someone please tell me how I can bring money earned in Dubai back with me to the UK when I leave without it being hit by the UK taxman?

The constraints are that I would be working for a non-UK company, wish to bring back around £25,000 and plan to stay there for 3 or 4 years.

Is there some way I could make use of the annual travel allowance I have to bring back money in cash, or is that asking for trouble in more ways than one?

Should I be regularly gifting it to someone I trust?

Do I need to complete a P85 to become a non-resident of the UK, which is still my domicile (this is what people used to do before the changes came in I gather).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes to P85, search HMRC website for residency guidelines and follow them to the letter. Its not rocket science.

Stay out for years and complete tax years, never go back for more than 90 days average in a two year period, get paid in local currency, have a local bank, get employed by a local company/legal entity , keep accurate travel records and the money is yours (somewhat paraphrased)

Seek tax advice if you are unsure as its really quite simple to understand.

Travel allowance whatever that is is irrelevant.

Gifting money is irrelevant.

If you are non-resident for tax purposes, then your money is not taxed by HMRC.


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

Although I'm not British I know quite a lot about the local tax laws in the UK.
twowheelsgood was correct but it's a bit more complicated in some cases!

First, you need to determine whether you're a dual resident in the UK and in Dubai or not. Just because you moved to Dubai X years ago it doesn't mean that you're not a resident in the UK. It's quite complicated if you maintain strong ties with the UK. A considerable tie can be a home in the UK, your family, etc. and if you frequently travel to the UK then these ties determines the maximum number of days you can spend there without being taxed.

In some cases you can be a resident even if you spent only 17 days in the UK because you're a British citizen with UK domicile.

If you do not want to pay for professional advise then first you should check this PDF to know that if you're still a tax resident in the UK.

KPMG residence test

This PDF is a visual tool based on the UK law and it's called to make to whole thing easier because the full text is indeed complicated.

Feel free to ask me. Btw, sorry for my bad English.


----------

